# Camera repair - Clear Lake area



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a camera repair shop anywhere in the Clear Lake area? I have a Nikon D80 with a Nikon 70-300 zoom. My wife dropped it when she was taking a picture of me on my motorcycle. She backed up, lost her balance and the camera went flying. The only thing I'm know of that is broke is the camera door and one of the glasses in the lens is loose.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry for the bad luck.
I remember seeing a repair shop on I45 in the Garden Ridge Pottery shopping center.
Why don't you Call Wolf Camera and ask them?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ask for Woody--Tell him Sandy said Hi.

*Webster Camera*

FM 528 and I-45 Shopping Center
Webster, TX 77598
Phone: (281) 332-1222


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I saw that shop yesterday as we were leaving Floyd's!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Maybe a local repair for the camera door, but I would highly recommend sending the lens back to Nikon for repair. Id be willing to bet all a local shop is going to do is send it to Nikon anyway.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

sandybottom said:


> Ask for Woody--Tell him Sandy said Hi.
> 
> *Webster Camera*
> 
> ...


I stopped in there and bought a used tripod.. Told him I heard about them on here. Seemed like a upstanding place.. He said to tell Sandy Hi...


----------

